# Ouch



## ghost1066 (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a commission the other night from someone that wanted a pierced bowl. Got to love it when they say I don't care what kind of wood, I don't care if it is perfect, the more eccentric the better and I don't care what it costs. Well okay then.

I went out and found the biggest spalted walnut blank my poor little lathe could handle and got it rounded up and a tenon cut. Spun it around and hogged out the inside and when I started to remove the inner tenon it broke and came out hitting me just under the eye, that hurt. When I jerked back the tool grabbed breaking the tenon off so the bowl became a projectile and headed easterly across the shop at just under sublight speed.

By the time I stopped cussing and checked to see how bad I was hurt I finally realized the tenon was gone. I decided to finally use my Cole jaws which were still in the box and found out I didn't have the #4 jaw but made it work. It was too small to grip the outside of the bowl so I used it inside to expand and hold it. Yes I know, but this was the only way I could recut the tenon which I did with zero problems thanks to really sharp tools. At least I saved the bowl.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2015)

Before going any further, consider THIS

I learned (pretty much the same way as you described here) the standard #2 jaws that come with the PennState utility chuck are not suitable for bowls up in the 10" range, especially if the wood is less than rock-solid.

I bought the larger jaws (about 4" tenon diameter) for that size work and it made it much less nerve-wracking.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 25, 2015)

I wish I could wear one of those but I wear glasses and they fog up in seconds behind a shield. I might look into the larger jaws this bowl is 8 1/4" and that is about all I can do on this lathe. Hopefully I can finish hogging out the interior and get on to the carving without any more problems.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2015)

I wear glasses too.

What make is your chuck? If it's PennState, I'll let you borrow my large jaws so you can see if they suit you better. I don't often use the PennState chuck for bowls any more (since it fits my HarborFreight lathe, not the Nova 1624).

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 25, 2015)

It is a Penn State chuck I rarely turn anything this big because it is a small lathe really isn't made for this as you know. It didn't help that this is a blank full of checks and hidden checks.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2015)

I use a face shield made for grinding in the body shop. Was only 20.00 or so and has saved my face numerous times. I wear glass as well and haven't had any fogging problems.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> It is a Penn State chuck I rarely turn anything this big because it is a small and lathe really isn't made for this as you know. It didn't help that this is a blank full of checks and hidden checks.


The offer's there if you'd like to try out the 4" jaws ...

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2015)

Agree with the faceshield, luckily you're ok. To stop the fogging I run a small fan next to me on low and it never fogs. 

Good save also!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Protection...TF8&qid=1435321631&sr=8-2&keywords=faceshield

That one^^^^ is the one I use. I also wear glasses. Never fogs up on me. It lets lots of air moving around....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2015)

@duncsuss --I use my PSI chucks on my Nova---since I started with 1 x8 lathes, I just get the adapter--works fine. Until I find that they don't hold, I'm not changing.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 26, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @duncsuss --I use my PSI chucks on my Nova---since I started with 1 x8 lathes, I just get the adapter--works fine. Until I find that they don't hold, I'm not changing.


I have the adapter, and I use it from time to time -- but not for big bowls any more. The SuperNova2 has a lock-screw that prevents the chuck from unscrewing off the drive shaft when you shut off the motor while roughing down a large, wet, heavy blank. Ask me how I know that the PSI-chuck-with-adapter doesn't have such a lock-screw ...


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2015)

@duncsuss ---yeah that would be the BIGGEST improvement they could make to the chucks. I guess one day I'll buy a chuck with a set screw, I like the idea of being able to sand in reverse without the project falling off.
Apologies for the hi-jack.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad your OK Tommy. I don't trust jaws for big stuff. I have the Oneway Stronghold and I used to pop stuff out of it all the time. Now I either screw a face plate directly to the blank, or glue a block on and screw into that. I may put a tenon on and use jaws toward the end for final touch up...


----------

